# Magic 8 Ball



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Gonna try this out, be creative in this with your answer to the previous poster.

Ok, it goes like this:

First Poster: Will I ever get a job? *shakes Magic 8 Ball*
Second Poster: Yes
Will I ever be happy? *shakes Magic 8 Ball*

And so on... :3

Will I ever stop posting?


----------



## see ya (May 22, 2009)

My sources say maybe. 

Will I ever break my addiction to Mega Man?


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

No, unfortunately, not until you are 80 and retired.

Will I ever get a good grade in History?


----------



## Spatz (May 22, 2009)

No, you're too bored to understand the past.

Will I ever have a break from my siblings stupidity?


----------



## Bombsii (May 22, 2009)

Depends how badly you torture them.

Will I ever stop playing Super Smash Bros Brawl?


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

Not as long as you love it.

Will I ever get a break from constant work?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 22, 2009)

No. Apperently...life doesn't like you very much. Sorry!

Will stupidity ever cease? o.o


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

As long as there's humanity, there will be stupidity.

Will I ever finish my fanfic? (Untyped right now)


----------



## Zulo (May 23, 2009)

Ask again later.

Will Zora ever be able to battle me? *shakes Magic 8 Ball*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

My sorces say yes.

Wll you marry me magic 8 ball? *shakes*


(I acctualy asked a magic eight ball this. It's reply was "Yes, definately". I then asked it, "Magic 8 Ball, will you marry [Friend]?" It said, "My sorces point to yes". After the ensuing laughter I asked if it would marry another friend of ours. It replyed, "cannot predict at this moment". Later it said "No"
That was a fun day. XDD)


----------



## Dragon (May 23, 2009)

Ask again later.

Can I has cheeseburger? *shakeshake*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 23, 2009)

Once you learn proper grammer.

May I have a cheeseburger? :3 *shakeshakeshakityshake*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 23, 2009)

Okay. Take it from the people in straw hats o.o

Magic 8 ball, will I ever meet hugh Laurie? :3 *shakes for a long time*


----------



## JolteonShock (May 23, 2009)

No, but you'll meet his ghost.

Will I ever become a Pokemon *shakes the magic ball of 8*


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

No, not unless you get lucky.

Will I ever return from whence I came? (XD)


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 27, 2009)

Perhaps, someday...

Magic 8 Ball, will I _ever_ get laid?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

There is a slight chance, but after you marry.

Will I ever stop getting bored every 5 seconds?


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 27, 2009)

Yes, but only after you find something productive to do.

Will I live to drive a flying car?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

The answer seems to be yes.

Will I ever be able to do scratch sprites?


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

When Cyndaquils fly.

Will Stone Edge ever be a banned move.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Not at all.

Will Jolteon ever stop being the 2nd fastest pokemon?


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Yes, it has happened already.

Will i ever stop being weak to stealth rock?


----------



## Salazard (May 27, 2009)

Buying a carrier pigeon is a good idea. (Hehehe...)

Will I ever get that silver Fender P-Bass I've always wanted?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

When you can afford it.

Will I ever stop getting owned by Garchomps?


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

When you get levitate.

When will i stop getting owned by t-tar?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

When Tyranitar becomes extinct.

Will there ever be a way to enter a TV show?


----------



## Black Yoshi (May 31, 2009)

Already been done by Willy Wonka

Will I ever break my addiction to RPs?


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

No, not until you die.

Will I ever break my habit of zapping birds?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

No, not until you go into an insane asylum for 20 years.

Will I ever find a rift to the Pokémon world?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Possibly, if you keep searching for holes in the air.

Will I ever master a second language?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

If you actually started to put effort in, yes.

Will I ever be free of the press?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

No, 'cause you're a Jolteon disguised as a talking dog.

Will somebody solve the questions in my sig?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

If someone has the guts to.

Will I ever stop posting quickly?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

No, nobdy cares about math over the summer.

Will I live to graduate high school?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, so long as you don't get a teacher who literally says, "Shut up, sit down, no talking behind my back because it's rude."

Will tomorrow not be a sucky day?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

No, as it is usually that way with humans.

Will words ever go back to their original meanings?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

No, they have strayed too far off.

Will Zoltea ever find his way back home?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

This has already been asked.

Will I ever get to taste all of the fruits here?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Never.

Will Tom Cruise ever die?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, eventually.

Will Pokemon games ever stop getting released?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Never, 'tis awesome!

Will I ever get a math mark of OVER 9,000!!!!!!?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Nu.

Will I ever hitch a ride with Satoshi?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 3, 2009)

Your chances are slim to none...

Will I ever be able to draw as well as the masters?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe someday.

Will I ever get back to Moon Land and fight my real brother for crown?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

In a few thousand years.

Will I ever get my fur stroked off?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, so long as they wear rubber.

Will I ever update my stories on Fanfiction.net?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Eventually.

Will I ever stop running around in circles?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Once your mad cow disease is cured.

Will I ever marry when and if I do take the crown?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 3, 2009)

Ask again later. :3

Will I LIIIIIIVE?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

For a while.

Will I get a severe punishment?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Ask again later, when you insert coin here.

Will I evar leave Earth for the last time?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Probably not.

Will The 5th gen games ever come soon?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

In about two years.

What generation will Aereon be revealed in?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 3, 2009)

Ask again later. 

IS THERE A GOD? O_O


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

That is unknown and to be revealed by the gamemaker. (Gamemaker? Who the...)

Will we ever get a tree?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe some day.

Will I ever reveal who the gamemaker is?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

No, as it is impossible to discover.

Will I ever get a job? (Like I need one. XD)


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

No, there is no use for talking dogs these days.

Will I live long enough to find Moon Land?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Not unless you find a way to live forever.

Will I get homesick any time soon?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe some day.

Will I live to see a real Jolteon?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Possibly, if you ever search for Zoltea.

Will I ever have to write a thesis on infinity that is infinitely boring?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Possibly yes.

Will ^ ever change his sig?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Probably not.

Will I ever see a warp again?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

With luck and expert searching.

Will I ever fid Zoltea the Jolteon?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Most likely not.

Will the sun ever explode?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Very likely.

Will the Pokémon world ever asplode, trapping Zoltea here forever?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

This cannot be answered at this time.

Is it possible that Satoshi will lose his abilities?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

No.

Is it possible that Zoltea will evolve by accident and take over the world?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope.

Will Satoshi be lazy and start inventing pokemon after a while?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

After the Pokémon world runs out.

Will I ever find the copy machine of life?(A copy machine that makes whatever you draw and scan real)


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Probably not.

Will I ever figure out some way to draw?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. Keep trying!

Will I ever make the transformation machine by taking all the AP classes in high school and college and using my unique brain to come up with a breakthrough?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

After many years perhaps.

Will humans ever unlock the DNA code?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Hopefully, for my sake.

Have Pokémon unlocked the DNA code?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Luckily yes. How else do they evolve I ask you?

Do I have abnormal DNA?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

All signs point to no. Hang in there, Roger!

Will scientists ever discover what I am?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd say no.

Will this pain in my paw go away soon? (stupid goat heads. =.=)


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

With the help of Glacy, yes.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Will I ever get the chance to seize control over the Forum Games again, like I did a few hours ago?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Only when Zoltea is asleep.

Will I ever get out anymore?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe.

Will my time blocks ever be removed?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Pretty sure not.

Will Satoshi die at an early age?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Hopefully not, for your sake.

Will I ever stop making little mistakes in no-chain forum game?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

If nobody ever notices them

Will I ever be able to post at the speed Zoltea and ChaosTres are going at right now, just to have some competition?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

My sources say no.

Will I ever get bored of forum games?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

At age 30.

Will Generation V ever come out?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

If Satoshi hasn't been assassinated before then.

Will humanity ever stop being stupid?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Never. Humans will always be, for all eternity, stupid.

Am I not a human being, but rather a creature in disguise?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

I cannot answer that question, ask again later.

Will I ever get stronger?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, In Pokémon Sol Version you are stronger.(Sol Version is my game.)

Will I get married to a human girl and then the Ancient Moonlandik blood in me gets less and less concentrated until it is seemingly gone, and then needed to do something very important?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Umm, yes?

Will I get a fun toy to play with?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps.

Will my bro get drunk and drive off a cliff?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

If he is prone to it.

Will I find a mate? o_o


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

If Glacy finds her way here.

Will I ever _truly_ fall in love?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

If you can go back to Moonland.

Will humanity improve greatly in the next few years?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Possibly, especially if our projects succeed soon.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Will computers ever reach paw-sized?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

No, they were made for people. But I may make a keyboard and mouse suited for a paw.

Will I become signifigant to Earth someday?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

If you work at it.

Will fudge brownies become even tastier?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. Studies show steady increase in yummyness.

Has the code of DNA been broken by Moonlandiks yet?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Not yet. You should ask the Pokémon for help.

Will I stop feeling like a downer?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Once Zoltea falls asleep, yes. (Then you get forum games for a while)

Will my posting rate ever increase?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. Post a lot and eat a little.

Will Micheal Jackson ever get thrown into the ocean?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Once they catch him.

Will 7 ever stop eating 9?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

No. 7 8 9

Is it possible for a 13-year old Ancient Moonlandik and a 16-year old Jolteon did what people have been trying to do for centuries?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a chance.

Will cellphones get even more popular?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. Poor kids in Africa will get free service.

Will Pokémon get even more popular?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

If certain things are released to the public.

Will plants ever grow faster?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe someday.

Will I be able to crack DNA's code with the help of Zoltea?


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 4, 2009)

It will probably not not not not not not happen.

Will cowboys inherit the earth one day?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Never.

Will my typing speed ever get faster?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

With hard work comes progress.

Will that fly on the wall ever see the light of day when I'm through with it?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

No.

Will my mom ever ind out where I'm from?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

This is doubtful.

Will I ever see my old tribe of Eeveelutions again?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

With extreme luck.

Will I ever see Moon Land again?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

This has already been answered.

Will the sun ever meet the moon?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Definitely, but the sun will never meet the moon's dark side.

Will I be able to write (not type) fast for tomorrow, which is technically today here?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

You can if you want writer's cramp as well.

Will the sun shine tomorrow?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 4, 2009)

Of course. It's not that time yet.

Will I ever be accepted by my peers and species?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps if you hold a flask of hot oil above their heads.

Will 2+2 ever not equal 5?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, to 1st graders.

Will 5 ever be divisible by 2?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Absolutely.

Will virtual reality ever exist?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 4, 2009)

Eventualy.

Will I ever obtain a hyena?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, and it will eat your carcass.

Will I ever turn into an Absol?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Probably not.

Will I ever get my desires?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

NEVER!!!

Will I ever become a billionaire?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

My sources point to no.

Will I ever get flooded?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

With posts, yes.
Is the world my oyster?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

no.

Will flood control ever respect me and Zoltea?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

It's doubtful.

Will I get a 4.0 next year?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Depends.

Is Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks gonna be as good as the rest?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

I really hope so, but even I am not powerful enough to check what Nintendo will do.

Will Nintendo ever go out of business?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope, they make too many good games.

Will pokmeon ever stop being insulted without reason?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope.

Will Jynx ever be hated as it deserves?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

No, as it does not deserve as such.

Will balls ever bounce higher?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, in imagination.

Will the cake ever be not a lie?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

No, the cake will _always_ be a lie!

Will I ever stop feeling out of place?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Not as long as you are not in place.

Will posts ever be removed from forum games?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

I doubt it.

Will I ever get over 10,000 posts?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

If you don't attempt another post war perhaps.

Will I ever get bored of here?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. But I won't tell you when.

Will I ever get tired of Pokémon?


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes.

Will this game ever get old?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Possibly.

Will I lead an unfortunate amount of people to their graves?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 4, 2009)

Let's hope not. O_O;;;;

Will I ever be able to draw well enough to plaese myself? >|P


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

With practice.

WILL CAPSLOCK EVER GET BORING TO ME~?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Someday, but most likely when your caps locks button breaks.

Would people like to see a new forum game here?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Possibly.

Will anyone ever make a new Forum Game?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, I'm thinking of making one now.

Will anybody try my forum game once I create it?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes.

Will I make a new roleplaying game tonight? I already have it written.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

You have already drifted into sleep, so not tonight. 

Will the world ever accept those who are different?? >:P


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

No, 'cause they haven't had the force of peach pie with them.

Will I fall asleep now?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

YOOOoooOOOUUUUuuuUUU ALREEEEeeeeEEEEADY HAAAaaaaaAAAAAAaaaaAAAAVE!!! 83

Will I succeed in life?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, if you believe in yourself.

Will technology take over the world someday?


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

(Geeze what's with the eeveelution avis!?!)

I don't see it in the near future.

Will everyone stop using eeveelutions as avis.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

No, 'cause there's an EEVEELUTION CULT! (Only Eevee is left)

Will there be somebody with an Eevee avy today?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Prolly not, but whooooooOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO knoooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOwwws?

Will people ever stop being creepers?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

No. Who doesn't like creeping people out?

Will there ever be an end to "In the Same Boat"?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

What's that?

Will I be the next Bill Gates?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

No.

Will Chuck Norris ever get brutally murdered?


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes. He will die in the most awesomest way evor.
Will I ever get my dad to STOP USING THIS DAMN COMPUTER!?!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

No. Unless you hold him hostage.

Will I become dictator of Earth?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 9, 2009)

When you take all the Nutella in the world and hold it hostage.

Will nutella ever be available in America?


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 9, 2009)

It already is, and has been for a few years.
Will I ever find my Red version?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

Never. I stole it.

Will Obama ruin America?


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 9, 2009)

Not as long as Palin exists.

Will I have a happy birthday and finally get a IpodTouch?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

My sources say no.

Will I be the youngest person at my high school next year?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Ask again later.

Will I ever feel the need to take English classes?


----------

